# 2 hours 50 min of hydration in ED



## lgrennan (May 20, 2010)

What hydration codes would you give 2 hours and 50 min of hydration in the ED?  This is the only infusion or med given at this visit.

We are having some debate here at the office.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 20, 2010)

96360 as your Initial and 96361 x2.


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 22, 2010)

*Hydration*

A couple of side questions,

Are stop/strart times required for hydration. I think answer is yes but checking. I've seen a few charts just with a blanket statement about total time sort of like Critical Care. But don't think that is aceptable.

For hydration also is anyone also billing a HCPC for the solution itself?

Thank You,

Jim


----------



## kjohnson (May 24, 2010)

Start and stop times are required. If you have no stop time, the most you can bill is a push is what my understanding is.


----------



## sbicknell (May 24, 2010)

You would not code the HCPCS for the NS or Ringers or whatever IV fluid was given unless you provided it. Since this was in the ED, the facility will pick the fluid up so you would not code for it

Documentation must show the start and stop time of the drip. If not, then as kjohnson stated, you can only code for a push. 

And IV end time is based on drip time, not when the IV was removed. The drip can stop at 1030 and they dont remove the IV until 1100 when they are ready to send the patient home. Make sure you're picking up the correct end time


----------



## pscott (May 25, 2010)

*Hydration*

So here's a question. My boss insists that for 2 hrs 50 minutes, you can only charge the first hour as initial and the second hour as additional, but not the50 minutes as its not a full hour. Any thoughts on this? So, her way of charging this paticular scenario would be 1 initial hydration and 1 additional.


----------



## kjohnson (May 25, 2010)

Here is a "cheat sheet" that I obtained thru an AAPC conference that was held in MN awhile back.
Hydration Duration Times
31 minutes to 90 minutes bill 96360
91-150 minutes 96360 & 96361
151-210 minutes 96360 & 96361 x2
211-270 minutes 96360 & 96361 x3
etc each add'l 59 minutes

Note, this is only when hydration is the primary infusion.


----------



## pscott (May 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 25, 2010)

Thnak You.

Jim S.


----------

